# Le Boreal - merged threads



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

The Le Boreal caught fire off the Falkland islands
http://www.fleetmon.com/newsroom/20...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer.
there seems to be no news about her.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Link here http://news.google.com/news/url?sr=...s-evacuate-ship-smashes-Falkland-Islands.html


----------



## nvada (Feb 12, 2013)

*Personal interest.*

As a retired Chief Engineer I have a technical interest in the cause of the fire and as a Grandfather a personal interest because my youngest granddaughter joined L'Austral in Ushuaia on Monday for the Antarctic cruise season. Hope her mother either misses the news or doesn't realise it is a sister ship ! PS Having been through that part of the world as Chief Engineer I am even more aware how lucky they were it happened where it did


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

gov.uk report HERE with video from helicopters. Good audio at :8 and :22 of the winchman talking the pilot onto the lift.


----------



## Ian Brown (Jun 25, 2008)

Reading the reported statements released by the company Ponant, they are a masterful excercise in understatement:

"A statement from the company said the passengers were evacuated as a “precaution” and were picked up by another Ponant vessel, L’Austral, which happened to be near by.

“The incident is under control. There are no injuries to the passengers or crew,” the company said.

The passengers were expected to be taken to Port Stanley in the Falkland Islands and repatriated from there. The remainder of the cruise has been cancelled, the company said."

I think it was considerably more dangerous than the walk in the park suggested above.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Reported by ITV News - and others:

http://www.itv.com/news/update/2015...t-on-private-cruise-ship-carrying-347-people/

....Ninety of the 347 passengers and crew were air lifted to safety from life rafts, while the rest were transferred to another ship..... 

90 souls in life rafts? - There are two lifeboats, that _should_ account for 300, and the MoD footage shows people being lifted from the ship itself. 

To give an abandon ship order when the vessel is still, obviously, afloat and upright does seem a little extreme for a 'precaution'. 

No doubt some of the passengers and crew will be popping up on social media to tell us what really happened.


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Well done RN! Ponant were very fortunate that they(the RN) were available to provide assistance. According to the RN the vessel was drifting onto a lee shore only 3 miles from grounding. Could have been a very different story if this had occurred? The reports on GCaptain and BBC differ significantly from the Ponant understatement.


----------



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

gCaptain now has a couple of articles on this :

https://gcaptain.com/hundreds-evacuated-from-luxury-cruise-ship-after-engine-room-fire
http://gcaptain.com/british-forces-assist-stricken-cruise-ship-le-boreal/

First of all, "understatement" is ... well ... understating it more than a bit.

As the 2nd link (and the associated MoD video) shows, they put the entire ships complement off the ship _into those kinds of seas_ ... no matter what the PR people say, it's obvious the master on that ship was fearful of everyone's life and safety and thought they were safer in rafts and small boats.

That has to say more than a bit about conditions on the ship. 

That everyone was able to get off the ship safely, and then get rescued safely, says more than a bit about both the crew's performance, as well as the rescuers. I'm sure everyone involved will just say "doing our job" ... but sometimes "doing your job" turns you into a hero, and there are quite a few of those here, for sure.

I hope the ship is recoverable and returns to service ... from the Smithsonian Channel's "Mighty Ships" episode that features her, she's a fabulous ship.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

good info here http://en.mercopress.com/2015/11/19...ration-live-tested-and-successfully-completed

more in the current edition bit...


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

*Cruise Ship Abandoned*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-Navy-save-347-from-cruise-liner-inferno.html


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

Details of a splendid response by the Royal Navy, the Royal Air Force, two Dutch tugs and Bristow civilian helicopters will be found here:

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...nce-of-stricken-cruise-liner-in-the-falklands

A big BZ to all concerned and, as a result, no loss of life.(Thumb)

Jack


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Please see the thread Le Boreal


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

borderreiver said:


> Please see the thread Le Boreal



I have merged the threads (Thumb)


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

many thanks


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

See she has been piggybacked onto a large dock ship of chinese orignal, she look like a small yacht on her.Returning to Europe.


----------



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

I think your picture didn't make the post ... but here's some info (thanks to google) ...

German : https://www.schiffe-und-kreuzfahrten.de/news/le-boreal-wird-zurueck-nach-europa-transportiert/81975/

Translated : https://translate.google.com/transl...k-nach-europa-transportiert/81975/&edit-text=


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I found this today. QTO Punta Arenas bound for Genoa, eta 15 Feb. The heavy lift is the Cosco vessl Kang Sheng Kou.

David
+


----------

